# New babes... LOVE them



## Livlif2itsfulest (Feb 14, 2012)

I have decided and Katahdin sheep and these are my new babes that we got!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh my!  They are really cute!  I have goats and really wish I had more room because Katahdin sheep are on the top of my want list!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

Very cute! 

The one lamb looks like he's getting a potbelly  Try holding the bottle a bit lower (at the height a ewe's teat would be) and it should help it.


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Feb 14, 2012)

The two lambs look alike to me.  Does the kid on the left look like the kid on the right? 

Congratulations on your lambs.  We've only had our sheep (now 7 Katahdin and a couple of St. Croix) for a few months, and I really enjoy them!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 14, 2012)

ADORABLE!!! I'm saw those on PCOV I'm chickengurl15!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your beautiful little lambs  What a great experience for your children!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

Cute, cute, cute!!  Congratulations  . Your kids look precious with those big baby bottles.


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh they are so adorable. I love them.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 14, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Oh my!  They are really cute!  I have goats and really wish I had more room because Katahdin sheep are on the top of my want list!!


*X2*


----------



## Livlif2itsfulest (Feb 15, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Very cute!
> 
> The one lamb looks like he's getting a potbelly  Try holding the bottle a bit lower (at the height a ewe's teat would be) and it should help it.


That was their first bottle and she came really bloated but she doesnt have that little belly anymore that was one of my goals because she wouldnt eat much but now she is doing very well and all one size I am very proud to say haha.  Thanks so much for looking out for her and yeah when I feed them I feed the lower the boys wanted a try and even though they looked committed they gave up right after that pic hahaha


----------



## Livlif2itsfulest (Feb 15, 2012)

BeccaJoVon said:
			
		

> The two lambs look alike to me.  Does the kid on the left look like the kid on the right?
> 
> Congratulations on your lambs.  We've only had our sheep (now 7 Katahdin and a couple of St. Croix) for a few months, and I really enjoy them!


They are very similar we named them Charlie and Katie and Charlie is a little taller than Katie... she is the one one the left and charlie on the right.  We love them too they just love being around people and act just live dogs haha


----------



## Livlif2itsfulest (Feb 15, 2012)

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> ADORABLE!!! I'm saw those on PCOV I'm chickengurl15!


YEAH!


----------

